# bull reds



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

their are no more bull reds on the georgia coast or sheepshead cuz i caught em all an kept em to. took the bull reds and stranded em on the beach to die took the sheepshead and crammed oyster in there throat till they all choked to death. report me to georgia dept. of natural resources if you need the number call information. for all ""shortcasters""" i posted a pict for you. 

now that i have fed the kids 



shade 12.... I know right were they are seeyou in a week 

eddie, sorry i missed you sunday i made it out late after a 48 hr fishing binge.

that said see yall next year. less you can find me!!!but first you gotta find the fish. and last time i checked cyber fish didnt put up much of a fight.


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

take another snort, another puff and sthu we dont need ur kind of posts


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

mongosurf said:


> take another snort, another puff and sthu we dont need ur kind of posts


Nor this kind either...

I do the nutz kickin' here...Don't need no help.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ouch!!!! and I I cap'n>


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, you've been MIA for over a year....Tell us a tall tale... What 'cha been doing with yourself, man??

Welcome back!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

growin fiddlers!!! one female named ashlie and one named austin. i post some picts of em and what them two and me been catchin soon.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Glad to see you back. I've moved, again.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Man you move more than a mudminnow in a flounder hole!! where the tide take you this time?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Wb Clinder!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!*

I thought Scotty done beamed you a$$ up!!!!

Welcome back. :beer:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

na got hit in the head with my own 6oz. casting them there long distances fell off the pier woke up on some deserted island were the locals had gills and called ever fish a wilson!!!


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

Then take a clue from the NC Forum,,,no nonsense allowed, I want real reports not some rambling garbage from Ga which does not apply to upper SC.

Never believe his reports anyway


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

wow one post in over a year and I'm rambling............. throw out a piece of stink bait and the trash fish show up every time....


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

post away dude

Just let it be said, I have trouble believing any thing you say, never have and wish this forum was more serious like the NC forum...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

buddy thats exactly y I left? least we have one thing in common. and to let it be said or watever nearly all my post were direct,informative,accurate,and very serious. nearly all my 900+ post. go fishin man.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

mongosurf said:


> Then take a clue from the NC Forum,,,no nonsense allowed, I want real reports not some rambling garbage from Ga which does not apply to upper SC.
> 
> Never believe his reports anyway


That's strike two, Mongosurf...If you don't like his posts, put him on your ignore list. One more personal jab in my section, I'll see about getting you a time out....


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

RR you might as well lock this thread theres some panties gettin tight round here. By the way how them gators treatin you over there in the swamp.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I ain't locking nothing...As far as I'm concerned, I'm glad you're back. You did nothing to draw fire form our friend Mongosurf....


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

my apology mongo no intention to offend.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

WHAT THE HELL???? People actually POST in this section??? Jus kiddin Rob.

Well I see "ol Clinder crawled out from under the pier...You still chuckin 8oz 900' off the Tybee? Lets see some pics man,You cant just show up outta the woodwork and not post any pics now opcorn:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

clinder said:


> Man you move more than a mudminnow in a flounder hole!! where the tide take you this time?


Panama City Beach. Nothing like catching kings off the pier on a spinning rod.


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

Railroader said:


> That's strike two, Mongosurf...If you don't like his posts, put him on your ignore list. One more personal jab in my section, I'll see about getting you a time out....


Will do on the ignore and it was not a personal attack on him as much as it was on the forum aka i guess you

Bottom line, I dont see this kind of post anywhere else on p&s.

Make it professional, make it informative. If I want a chat room I can find plenty.

Not to worry though.

I will stick with the NC forum,,,,much more informative anyway


----------



## mongosurf (Oct 3, 2005)

barty b said:


> WHAT THE HELL???? People actually POST in this section??? Jus kiddin Rob.
> 
> Well I see "ol Clinder crawled out from under the pier...You still chuckin 8oz 900' off the Tybee? Lets see some pics man,You cant just show up outta the woodwork and not post any pics now opcorn:


Ditto


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Woah woah woah there.
Insulting another member is bad enough, take a shot at moderator and you're in over your head. Just couldn't leave well enough alone, could you?opcorn:
With that kind of attitude, you won't be able to post in NC either.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

_You still chuckin 8oz 900' off the Tybee?_


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

mongosurf said:


> Will do on the ignore and it was not a personal attack on him as much as it was on the forum aka i guess you
> 
> Bottom line, I dont see this kind of post anywhere else on p&s.
> 
> ...


Well, there's strike three, and I'm done with this conversation...

Gotta be up early, going FISHING!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

900' is still maybe 10 feet of water. The sand bars stretch on forever.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

nice to see you back clinder

what got mongo's panties in a wad? Sounds like the dude needs a chill pill


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

mongosurf said:


> Then take a clue from the NC Forum,,,no nonsense allowed, I want real reports not some rambling garbage from Ga which does not apply to upper SC.
> 
> Never believe his reports anyway


wow. I thought this was the SC/GA forum, not the upper SC forum


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

mongosurf said:


> Ditto


Don't drag me into your BS bro...These dudes know I was just givin em a hard time...your just down right malicious.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Bluerunner, aren't you on that other forum too? You know the one.

Tip of the day, never mess with the SSC.


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

i don't believe you at all i saw a big red just this morning and after a nap i'll go find a sheepie too. at the bottom of a :beer::beer::beer::beer: way to stir the pot man. going to camp at tybee campground this weekend most likely for pirate fest. bait was abundant at the hole sun morn. call me if you plan a trip this weekend we wil do some pirate fishing.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

good ta see yer heart's still pumpin, clinder....


----------



## SHADE12 (Oct 12, 2004)

*He Is Back*

HEY DUDE THANKS FOR THE POST AND THE PHON CALL. I WILL BE THERE SAT AROUND NOON FOR 7 DAYS OF RED BUSTING. YOU HAD BETTER LEFT SOME FOR THE REST OF US MAN. TOLD YOU WHEN YOU CAME BACK YOU WOULD CRANK UP SOME ACTION, SOME JUST CAN'T STAND THE HEAT. I WILL CALL WHEN I GET THERE. YOU AND SAMMY COME OUT,LET TALK ABOUT LITTLE TYBEE. 

EDDIE ARE YOU GOING TO BE THERE THIS WEEKEND, GIVE ME A YELL MAN.

TIGHT LINES AND LET THE REDS BEGIN.

FOLKS DON'T LET A LITTLE FUN RUIN A GOOD BOARD:fishing::beer:AND GOOD TIMES

SHADE12


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

emanuel said:


> Bluerunner, aren't you on that other forum too? You know the one.
> 
> Tip of the day, never mess with the SSC.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

welcome back, got to admit I am going to enjoy reading your posts and the replys....opcorn:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

by the way since the original title of this thread was bull reds and now that this rocket has come back down to earth their were 5 nice bulls off tybee pier this past weekend. they will be around for the next 60 days or so spawning in the surf. or until the water temp hits 55-58 or so. bein is i think i got a little clout with the reds round these parts ide be happy to share some secrets in person with anyone wanting to plan a trip.opcorn:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Secrets? What's there to know? Just fish earth worms from the garden under a bobber right?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> Secrets? What's there to know? Just fish earth worms from the garden under a bobber right?


I like to use the bobber under the worm but whichever.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Clinder. nice to see you here again.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I think we need to have a get together for all us GA surffishers I know alot of us have fish with eachother but we have never all meet up at once to take over the beach. Bigdaddy so when we hittin that hole plus when you get your boat ready I still got to show you where.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

we tried that once but didnt work out to well. actually twice i believe .eddie do i no allroundfishin???


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

I dont know if we have fished toghter but I am sure we have been on the pier at the same time. But if we ever do im sure we will share some fishin stories.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mongosurf said:


> post away dude
> 
> Just let it be said, I have trouble believing any thing you say, never have and wish this forum was more serious like the NC forum...


 I be's one a dem moderators over there,and I'll say this to that:

*WELCOME BACK CLINDER* Missed yer post,(and YES MANY WERE INFORMATIVE)glad to see ya catch'n a few.. Not bad last weekend meself.. Caught 2 on the planks up here Sunday 43 and 50 to the fork.. Me son had one on,looked to be over 50 fork.. He got a big dose of humility though,broke him off while leading to the net... We all missed yer nonsense,both here and NC...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you much sir. sorry for the absence but Daddies got to do what daddies have to do. I look forward to sharing some good drum picts this year with you. Here they are just showing up. First week or two of october begins it here for us, and again they were right on time. 5 caught this past weekend on the tybee pier. they were smaller ones 36-40 inches. Like a train though the caboose is a comin.


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

the only person I know who can find all the sucker fish and leave out smelling like roses. so did you have fun with the kids this past weekend? They screwed me for work and we should have gone to little tybee.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

that sucks.. i was ready to float out there on a bundle of marsh reeds.:fishing:


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

it's ok though my old foreman is giving me some work so i save to get the well craft going and we won't hve to float on marsh reeves any more


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

can u make it back down for some fishin then. im ready when u are. still got plenty of farwood.


now 3-5 


foot muskie does sound fun......


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

no doudbt man. Cant wait to out cast everyone one the pier again, and catch some monster drum


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

heh heh now dont get nobody started on castin round here...  you noticed even i stayed away from that one...... its a real bombshell..................................................................opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

c i have fished with allarounfisher at tybee and sunbury piers so i'm sure you guys have been there together but i have smashed a cell or 2.:beer::beer: shade me and the fam damily will be out sat morn till mon afternoon for fishing and drivin and cryin sat evening. so we will hit the pier after collecting a variety of free live bait and cold :beer::beer:. allaround you need to come also and that'll be enough surf casters at one time


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Eddie just let me know where to meet you and I will try and be there. I need your number agane


----------



## countryfisherman (Sep 17, 2007)

*Chill out Mongo*

Wow, that Mongo is one sensitive dude! Anyways, I'm thinking about going to Tybee this evening and I'm just wondering what the best bait to use this time of year. I like using live shrimp but the Tybee bait and tackle shop does not often have them, usually just mud minnows.

Thanks


----------



## flashman (Oct 27, 2005)

using a 12' uglystick with loaded eyes and a cheep shakespear open face loaded with 340 yrd of 30lbs spectra braid.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

flashman said:


> using a 12' uglystick with loaded eyes and a cheep shakespear open face loaded with 340 yrd of 30lbs spectra braid.



I aint even gonna try with this one flash.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

what week you plan comin back flash??


----------

